# How I get 'Brigitte Bardot' hair



## mehrunissa (Jun 7, 2006)

I wrote a while ago that I would write a post with a tutorial of sorts on how I get so much volume in my hair, so that's what I'm doing today.

I want to point out, before I start, that I do have naturally thick and wavy hair, so girls who have finer hair probably shouldn't expect to get results exactly like mine. But it should work in theory.

I start with washed, clean hair and let it dry a bit till it's just damp and almost dry. I try to stay away from the hairdryer as much as possible, but for a finished look it has to be wielded. Even then, I try to be quick.

I put a tiny amount of shine serum/leave-in-conditioner/heat protectant (whatever you prefer to use, but keep it light - you don't want to weigh your hair down - I use Biosilk Silk Therapy) and smooth it in throughout, but very lightly on the top layers of my hair.

Then I comb my still semi-damp hair out with a wide-tooth comb to get rid of tangles before I start drying.

At this point I get my hairdryer and roundbrush ready, flip my head upside down and start brushing and drying in the same direction. It should be from root to tip and you should brush in a way where your hair is being pulled in the opposite direction it naturally falls.

I concentrate the heat on the scalp, and go over the rest very briefly. When I reach the bottom of my hair with the brush, I just flip it out or under.

When I feel like the back of my hair is dry, I stand upright (slowly, you don't want to pass out) again. It'll look kind of crazy with the back all poufed out, but I'll run my fingers through it to let it fall like it wants to.

Then I'll take the roundbrush to a couple of inches above my ear and brush the hair over to the other side, as if I'm doing a combover, pointing the hairdryer in the same direction and following the brush. I do that to both sides until it's all dry.

With the front, I brush forward with the brush underneath (it's between my face and hair).

Then I use my fingers again to comb through, with the last step being a quick cool-shot with the dryer to set your final 'do'.

What you're doing when you brush your hair in the opposite direction is fool your follicle into thinking that's how it's going to lie, so when it's all dry, it wants to jump back into the position you've coaxed it into, but gravity and physics won't let it. Muahahaha.

And there you have it - molto volume! I hope this works for you!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Your hair is beautiful! I wish mine was thick!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful!!! Great tutorial!


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for posting this!! gonna try it... and you have gorgeous hair!!


----------



## AnneNJ (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree! Your hair is beautiful! I wish my hair was as thick as yours.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 7, 2006)

I love ur hair,gr8 tips


----------



## michko970 (Jun 7, 2006)

Your hair is gorgeous! thanks for the tips


----------



## pieced (Jun 8, 2006)

I was wondering this was coming, I'll try and see if it's anywhere near you beautiful volumized hair. You look fabulous...


----------



## lavender (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your tips with us. You have really beautiful hair!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 8, 2006)

You hair is really beautiful!


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## acp5190 (Oct 14, 2007)

wow i love the end result. i'll definately try this.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 14, 2007)

I love your hair.


----------



## cardinal sin (Jan 3, 2009)

hi, thx for the tips.

is there a picture of your hair?

cheers.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2009)

great tutorial! thanks


----------

